# BAS****S.......



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Smashed my front door in at 4am grabbed my keys and drove off - crashed it about 2 miles away - Hanging is too good... :evil:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The most likely outcome will be that they will get their wrist slapped, if they are caught and you will end up paying a higher insurance premium.

There is something completely wrong with this society. :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

sorry to hear that........hope car isnt too badly damaged?


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Bugger! :evil:

So sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Ouch, that is terrible :-( Hope you are ok.

Charlie


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ah man, that is bloody awful. Hope they catch them and give them a proper sentence :evil:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

As someone said, a slapped wrist which for breaking into a home and stealing and wrecking a car is pretty off but probably what will happen. After all, somewhere there is a real crime happening. And in the news the government is bending to bleeding hearts and considering longer jail terms for dangerous driving. Go figure :?


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

gutted for you mate!!! hope they catch the barstewerds!!


----------



## denviks (Sep 5, 2011)

sorry to hear your bad news ......hope they do throw the book at em :x


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Cheers guys - nice to get some support from you all! The car is a write off but the good news is that they have caught three B******S and as the snot from one of them is all over the airbags he should find it difficult to claim he wasn't there!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this Mark mate, knowing the law of today im sure they will get a slap on the wrist!

Hopefully it is all sorted and you get a new TT out of it!

Such a shame mate, scroats of this world!!!!

Paul


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Shocked... hope they get what they deserve :x


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Shocked... hope they get what they deserve :x


Very unlikely. What they deserve is having their doors smashed in the early hours, bags placed on their heads, dragged 2 miles down the road and thrown in a ditch until the police find them.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Bung said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Shocked... hope they get what they deserve :x
> ...


Good point, well made!! :lol:

Glad they caught the fuckers though


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Maybe it's time to lobby parliament for a special case to be made in the event of TT's being stolen - Hanged, Drawn and Quartered perhaps.... Worked in the middle ages!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Very sorry Mark!!

These things used to happen when the TTs were out new. Paul aka W7 PMC was at the receiving end of the same crime when his two young daughters and his wife were asleep upstairs.
I, too, had an attempted break in and the guys were looking for my car keys some 7 years ago so I can imagine how you're feeling!!!


----------

